# NC Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in North Carolina: 

[url]http://www.capefearrabbits.org/vet.html[/url]

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

[url]http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_NC.html[/url]

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Dr. Virginia Brown, DVM*
*Dr. Taylor, DVM*
Dixie Trail Animal Clinic
3044 Medlin Drive
Raleigh, NC 27607
(919) 781-5977
After hours: (919) 781-5145
Recommended by: e-mail me 
Comments: Much practical knowledge and experience treating rabbits, with a well-trained staff who all know how to handle rabbits. Many contacts at NCSU Vet School nearby. We've been to several vets in the area and Dr. Brown is the best.
Submitted: 3/99
Need directions?

*After Hours Animal Emergency Clinic of Wake County, P.A.*
409 Vick Avenue
Raleigh, NC 27612
(919) 781-5145
Recommended by: e-mail me 
Comments: An after hours (6 PM - 8 AM) clinic with an incredibly compassionate staff who really try to research, diagnose and treat rabbit/exotic ailments properly.
Submitted: 3/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Robert English, Ophthalmologist, DVM*
Animal Eye Care Center
High House Rd.
Research Triangle Park, NC
(919) 319-3348
Recommended by: e-mail me 
Comments: Excellent, highly skilled rabbit ophthalmologist (specialist, not a general veterinarian) in a state-of-the-art facility. By appointment only.
Submitted: 3/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Brigham*
Greensboro Veterinary Hospital
Greensboro, NC
(336) 299-5431
Recommended by: Kimley Smith
Comments: The other two vets, Dr. Komich & Dr. Davis, are both somewhat knowledgeable about rabbits, but Dr. Brigham is the "rabbit expert" and does all their spays/neuters... they're a little expensive.
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Charles Ward*
112 W. Main Street
Carrboro, NC 27510
(919) 967-9261
Recommended by: e-mail me 
Submitted: 10/00
Need directions?

*Dr. Dan Johnson*
Avian and Exotic Animal Care, P.A.
6300-104 Creedmoor Road
Raleigh, NC 27612
(919) 844-9166
FAX: (919) 844-0925
e-mail clinic
Recommended by: e-mail me 
Comments: Dr. Dan Johnson specializes in exotics and also does house calls.
Submitted: 7/02
Need directions?

*Dr. Dan Hudson*
Northwoods Animal Hospital
980 Northwoods Drive
Cary, NC 27513
(919) 481-2987
Recommended by: Meridith
Submitted: 2/02
Need directions?

*Dr. Chris Griffin*
Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital
2100 Lane Street
Kannapolis, NC 28083
(704) 932-8111
Recommended by: Dana Hakes
Comments by Dana: Chris Griffin was my vet when he lived in Florida. He relocated to North Carolina to be closer to family and realized a lifelong dream when he opened his own practice. He is very experienced with rabbits and exceptional with guinea pigs. His website has a nice newspaper article.
Submitted: 8/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Lauren Powers*
Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital
Avian and Exotic Medicine
Carolina Veterinary Specialist Medical Center
Huntersville Specialty and Emergency Hospital
Animal Emergency & Trauma Center
2117 Statesville Road
Huntersville, NC
(704) 949-1100
Fax: (704) 949-1101
Recommended by: Julie
Comments: Dr. Lauren Powers received her DVM from Tufts and completed a residency in avian medicine and surgery at N.C. State.Ê She practiced general medicine for a year before her residency, and small animal, avian and exotics medicine for four years prior to joining CVS.Ê She is certified in Avian Practice by the American Board of Veterinary Practitioners.
Submitted: 11/05
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 
And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*North Carolina

*Lee Bolt, DVM
Sweeten Creek Animal and Bird Hospital
3131 Sweeten Creek Road
Asheville, NC 28803-2115
Phone: 828-684-8875
Fax: 828-684-7188 
Email: [email protected]

Virginia Brown, DVM
Dixie Trail Animal Clinic
3044 Medlin Drive
Raleigh, NC 27607
Phone: 919-781-5977
Fax: 919-781-1015
Email: [email protected]

Tabatha Chafkin, DVM
All Pets Animal Hospital
2024 Hwy 172, Suite C & D
Sneads Ferry, North Carolina 28460
Phone: 910-327-1100

Christine Eckermann-Ross, DVM
Avian and Exotic Care, PA
6300-104 Creedmoor Rd.
Raleigh, NC 27612
Phone: 919-844-9166
Email: [email protected]

Chris Griffin, DVM
Griffin Avian and Exotic Veterinary Hospital
2100 Lane Street
Kannapolis, NC 28083
Phone: 704-932-8111
Website:http://www.griffinexotics.com
Email: [email protected]

Lori Harrison, DVM
Avian & Exotic Mobile Veterinary Service
807 S. Van Buren Rd.
Eden, NC 27288
Phone: 336-623-9191
Fax: 336-623-4911 

Dan Johnson, DVM
Avian and Exotic Animal Care
8500 Valley Brook Drive
Raleigh, NC 27613
Phone: 919-844-9166
Website: http://www.avianandexotic.com 
Email: [email protected]

Nick Madarasz, DVM 
Westbrook Animal Hospital
3355 South Church Street
Burlington, NC 27215
Phone: 336-584-9978
Email: [email protected]

Kira Packan, DVM 
Coddle Creek Animal Hospital
9172 Davidson Hwy. (Hwy. 73)
Concord, NC 28027
Phone: 704-795-9005
Fax: 704-723-9804 
Website: http://www.coddlecreekvet.com 

Lauren Powers, DVM
Carolina Veterinary Specialists 
12117 Statesville Road
Huntersville, NC 28078
Phone: 704-949-1100
Email:[email protected]

Curtis Smith, VMD
Clayton Animal Hospital
185 Lee Trace Drive
Smithfield, NC 27577
Phone: 919-553-4601
Email:[email protected]


----------



## Lago-luver (Jun 25, 2006)

Atrium Animal Hospital, McMahan St & Pineville-Matthews Rd. Charlotte, Dr. Katie Smithson - does acupuncture on rabbits and also prescribes herbs.

Roena


----------



## RexyRex (Jan 12, 2008)

Animal Medical Hospital 3832 Monroe Rd. Charlotte, NC. Dr. Zoe Forward is the Dr. that spayed Alaska. She is very knowledgeable with rabbits and will take her time with you to answer any questions. Here's the website: www.animalmedical.net


----------



## Bodhi (Nov 16, 2008)

Outback Mobile Veterinary Service

Dr. Donna Craig

P.O. Box 913

Morganton, NC 28680

828.448.9295

A very good, kind and passionate rabbit savvy vet who makes house calls!


----------



## mimodok (Jul 16, 2009)

Hanover Regional Animal Hospital

4711 Oleander Drive

*Wilmington*, NC 28403

Phone: 910.791.1446 or 910.791.7387


----------



## mimodok (Jul 19, 2009)

It won't let me edit the above post for some reason but here's another Wilmington vet.

*Azalea Coast Animal Care*

Deborah R. Scarborough, DVM

6205 Market Street

*Wilmington*, NC 28405

Phone: 910-791-3112

Website: http://azaleacoastanimalcare.com

Animals treated: Chinchilla, Ferret, Flying Squirrel, Gerbil, Guinea Pig, Hamster, Hedgehog, Mice, Pot-bellied Pig, Prairie Dog, Rabbit, Rat, Short-tailed Opossum, Skunk, Sugar Glider, Birds and Fish


----------



## wabbitwoman (Jul 24, 2012)

Animal Ark Veterinary practice in Clemmons, NC is fabulous. Dr. Spindel is an exotic vet, but I can personally vouch for him as a great rabbit vet. He has treated all 4 of my rabbits (spay/neuter, annual check-ups, GI issues, ear mites, sore hocks, etc.). Their website is www.animalarkvet.com.
Phone: (336) 778-2738


----------



## whitelop (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't been to any of these offices for rabbits, but I've called and talked to them all today. They offer different services for rabbits. 

Grace Animal Hospital 
3609 Robinwood Rd. 
Gastonia, NC 28054
704-853-8866
-Wellness exams, spay/neuter

Dilworth Animal Hospital
Dr. Wheelock
704-808-7387
-Wellness exams, spay/neuter

Carolina Vet Specialists 
Dr. Powers
704-949-1100
-Wellness exam, spay/neuter


Wilkinson Animal Hospital 
704-824-9876
-They spay/neuter rabbits. Wellness exams are needed first to estimate price for spay/neuter. 

Lineberger Veterinary Hospital 
Dr. E.M. Lineberger
3735 S. New Hope Rd
Gastonia, NC 28056
704-824-8451 or 704-824-2864
-I've been to Dr. Lineberger for my dog, but never for a rabbit. Rabbit services through them include, nail clipping, teeth trimming, and wellness exams.


----------



## MuddyAcresHomestead (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr.Taylor [Also does fowl, parrots and other exotics and is very knowledgeable!]
Bridge's Professional Park Animal Hospital
214 Commerce Ave
Morehead City, NC 28557
(252) 247-5595

Dr. Worrell & Dr. Arnoult
Petdocks Veterinary Hospital
5307 Hwy 70 W
Morehead City, NC 28557
(252) 240-3885


----------

